# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  صحة حديث :"إذا رأيت أمتي تهاب أن تقول للظالم يا ظالم فقد تودّع منهم"

## ابو محمد الشمالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني الكرام : 
ما صحة هذا الحديث , فإني رأيت من يصححه ومن يضعفه

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا رأيت أمتي تهاب أن تقول للظالم يا ظالم فقد تودّع منهم" رواه الحاكم في المستدرك.

----------


## دكتور مجاهد عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحديث اخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (7036)  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الزاهد الأصبهاني ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى القاضي ثنا أبو نعيم و أبو حذيفة قالا : ثنا سفيان عن الحسن بن عمرو عن محمد بن مسلم بن السائب عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : إذا رأيت أمتي تهاب فلا تقول للظالم يا ظالم فقد تودع منهم 
قال الحاكم : صحيح الإسناد و لم يخرجاه 
تعليق الذهبي قي التلخيص : صحيح 

وفي المستدرك بتحقيق الشيخ مقبل الوادعي ورقمه (7115)
قال الشيخ مقبل :" محمد بن مسلم هو محمد بن مسلم بن تدرس وليس بابن السائب , قال البيهقي : ان ابا الزبير لم يسمع من عبد الله بن عمرو فهو منقطع أهـ من فيض القدير بتصرف , وكذا في " جامع التحصيل " عن ابن معين وابي حاتم لم يسمع من عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أهـ , وقوله هنا ابن السائب غلط فهو ابن تدرس "

والحديث ضعفه الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله وهذا تخريج الحديث في السلسلة الضعيفة رقم (577)

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة و الموضوعة " ( 2 / 45 ) :

ضعيف . أخرجه أحمد ( رقم 6520 ) و الحاكم ( 4 / 96 ) من طريق أبي الزبير عن
عبد الله بن عمرو مرفوعا . قال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " و وافقه الذهبي .
و أقول كلا ليس بصحيح ، فإن أبا الزبير لم يسمع من ابن عمرو كما قال ابن معين و
أبو حاتم ، و كأن الحاكم تنبه لهذا فيما بعد فإنه روى ( 4 / 445 ) بهذا الإسناد
حديثا آخر ثم قال : " إن كان أبو الزبير سمع من عبد الله بن عمر [ و ] ، فإنه
صحيح " و وافقه الذهبي . و أما ترجيح صديقنا الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر رحمه الله في
" التعليق على المسند " أن أبا الزبير سمع منه ، فليس بقوي عندي . ذلك لأنه
بناه على رواية ابن لهيعة عن أبي الزبير قال : " رأيت العبادلة يرجعون على
صدورهم أقدامهم في الصلاة : عبد الله بن عمر ، و عبد الله بن عمرو ، و عبد الله
بن الزبير ، و عبد الله بن عباس " . و ابن لهيعة عندنا ضعيف لسوء حفظه ، و لذلك
ضعفه الجمهور ، فلا حجة في روايته لهذه الرؤية ، سيما و هي مخالفة لما سبق عن
الإمامين ابن معين و أبي حاتم . ثم لو سلمنا بثبوت سماع أبي الزبير من ابن عمرو
في الجملة ، لما لزم منه اتصال إسناد هذا الحديث و ثبوته ، لأن أبا الزبير مدلس
يروي عمن لقيه ما لم يسمع منه و قصته في ذلك مع الليث ابن سعد مشهورة . و لذلك
فإني أقطع بضعف هذا الإسناد . و الله أعلم . و بعد كتابة ما تقدم رأيت أبا
الشيخ روى الحديث في جزء " أحاديث أبي الزبير عن غير جابر " ( 11 / 1 ) من هذا
الوجه ، ثم رواه ( 15 / 2 ) من طريق أبي الزبير عن عمرو بن شعيب عن عبد الله بن
عمر ( كذا بدون واو بعد الراء ) مرفوعا ، فثبت أن أبا الزبير لم يسمعه من عبد
الله بن عمرو و أن بينهما عمرو بن شعيب ، ثم هو على هذا الوجه الآخر منقطع أيضا
لأن عمرو بن شعيب لم يسمع من جد أبيه عبد الله بن عمرو . نعم للحديث شاهد لولا
شدة ضعفه لحكمت على الحديث بالحسن ، عزاه السيوطي في " الجامع " للطبراني في "
الأوسط " عن جابر ، قال المناوي : " و فيه سيف بن هارون ضعفه النسائي و
الدارقطني " . قلت : قال الدارقطني في " سؤالات البرقاني عنه " ( رقم 196
بترقيمي ) : " ضعيف ، كوفي متروك " . قلت : فهو شديد الضعف . و الله أعلم .

أيضاً ضعفه الارناؤوط في تحقيقه لمسند أحمد (6521) وهذا تخريجه :
 إسناده ضعيف، رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح إلا أن أبا الزبير -وهو محمد بن مسلم بن تدْرُس- لم يسمع من عبد الله بن عمرو، فيما قاله أبو حاتم في "المراسيل" ص 154، ونقله أيضاً عن ابن معين. ونقل ابنُ عدي في "الكامل" 6/2135 قوله: لم يسمع أبو الزبير من عبد الله بن عمرو، ولم يره. ابن نُمير: هو عبد الله، والحسن بن عمرو: هو الفقيمي.
وأخرجه البيهقي في "الشعب" (7547) من طريق ابن شهاب، وابن عدي في "الكامل" 3/1267 من طريق سيف بن هارون، كلاهما عن الحسن بن عمرو، بهذا الإسناد.
وأخرجه البزار (3302) من طريق عبيد الله بن عبد الله الربعي، عن الحسن بن عمرو، عن مجاهد، عن ابن عمرو. وهذا متابعة من مجاهد لأبي الزبير، لكننا لم نقع على ترجمة عبيد الله الربعي هذا.
وأورده الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" 7/262، وقال: رواه أحمد والبزار بإسنادين، ورجالُ أحد إسنادي البزار رجال الصحيح، وكذلك رجال أحمد، إلا أنه وقع فيه في الأصل غلط، فلهذا لم أذكره.
قلنا: إسناد البزار الذي رجاله رجال الصحيح هو الذي سيرد عند أحمد برقم (6784) ، وسيكرر بالرقمين (6776) و (6784) .
وقال البيهقى في "الشعب" 6/81: "والمعنى في هذا أنهم إذا خافوا على أنفسهم من هذا القول، فتركوه، كانوا مما هو أشد منه وأعظم من القول والعمل أخوف، وكانوا إلى أن يدعُوا جهاد المشركين خوفاً على أنفسهم وأموالهم أقرب، وإذا صاروا كذلك، فقد تُودع منهم، واستوى وجودهم وعدمهم.

وقد وقفت على من صححه بخلاف الحاكم والذهبي , 
فوجدت : السيوطي وهو متساهل وكذلك الشيخ أحمد شاكر وهو متساهل أيضاً
 والله الموفق

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

* حديث جابر الذي ذكره الشّيخ الألباني -رحمه الله- شاهداً لحديث عبد الله
بن عمرو بن العاص 
ولولا شدة ضعفه لحسّن الحديث به = هو نفسه حديث عبد الله بن عمرو،
سلك راويه عن الحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي =وهو سنان بن هارون، الجادةَ
فقال: عن أبي الزبير عن جابر.
فعاد الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص

* ومتابعة مجاهد لأبي الزبير التي ذكرها الشيخ الأرنؤوط -حفظه الله-
حديثٌ خطأ؛ سلك راوته عن الحسن بن عمرو الجادة فقالوا: "عن مجاهد عن
عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص"، والصواب: رواية من قال: "عن أبي الزبير عن
عبد الله بن عمرو".
فعاد الحديث عن أبي الزبير عن عبد الله بن عمرو.
* وأبو الزبير لم يسمع من عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ولم يره وقد أعل الأئمة حديثه هذا بالإرسال.

----------


## المتأني

*للفائدة

**علل الترمذي الكبير -* 
*483 - حدثنا واصل بن عبد الأعلى الكوفي ، حدثنا محمد بن فضيل ، عن الحسن بن عمرو ، عن أبي الزبير ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم « إذا رأيتم أمتي تهاب  الظالم فقد تودع  منهم »*
* سألت محمدا عن هذا الحديث قلت له : أبو الزبير سمع من عبد الله بن عمرو ؟ قال : قد روى عنه ، ولا أعرف له سماعا منه*

*في السنن الكبرى للبيهقي * 
* قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : إذا رأيتم أمتي لا تقول للظالم أنت ظالم فقد تودع منهم محمد بن مسلم هذا هو أبو الزبير ولم يسمع من عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص*
*وفي شعب الإيمان -* 
* قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :* 
* إذا رأيتم أمتي لا تقول للظالم أنت ظالم فقد تودع منهم* 
* محمد بن مسلم هذا هو أبو الزبير المكي و لم يسمع من عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص كذا قال يحيى بن معين و غيره و قد روى ابن شهاب عن الحسن بن عمرو عن أبي الزبير عن عمرو بن شعيب أبيه عن عبد الله بن عمرو*

*الكامل في الضعفاء* 
*وحدثنا عمر بن بكار القافلاني ثنا عباس بن محمد سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول لم يسمع أبو الزبير من عبد الله بن عمرو ولم يره يعني حديث الحسن بن عمرو عن أبي الزبير عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا رأيت أمتي تهاب الظالم تقول انك ظالم فقد تودع منهم*
*وفي اتحاف الخيرة المهرة بزوائد المسانيد العشرة* 
*عن عبدالله بن عمرو- رضي الله عنهما- عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال:"إذا رأيت أمتي تهاب الظالم أن تقول له: أنت ظالم فقد تودع منهم".*
*قال: وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:"وفي هذه الأمة خسف ومسخ وقذف".*
*رواه محمد بن يحيى بن أبي عمر واللفظ له وأحمد بن حنبل والحارث بن أبي أسامة بسند رواته ثقات إلا أنه منقطع.*

*وذكره الذهبي في الميزان في ترجمة أبي الزبير محمد بن مسلم بن تدرس*
* 
*

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

*رُوي من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ،* *وأسعد بن عبد الله الخزاعي ،* *وجابر بن عبد الله.*
*
[حديث عبد الله بن عمرو]*
*رُوي من طريق الحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي ، واختُلف عليه:*
*- فرواه سفيان الثوري ، وعبد الله بن نمير ، وعبد الرحمن بن محمد المحاربي ، ومحمد بن فضيل ، وسيف بن هارون ، عنه ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " إِذَا رَأَيْتَ أُمَّتِي تَهَابُ الظَّالِمَ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَهُ: أَنْتَ ظَالِمٌ، فَقَدْ تُوُدِّعَ مِنْهُمْ "*
*أخرجه أحمد (6521) (6776) (6784) ، والحاكم في "المستدرك" (7036) ، والبزّار (2375) ، والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (7140) ، وفي "السنن الكبرى" (11516) ، والحارث في "مسنده" (761) ، وابن الأعرابي في "معجمه" (74) ، وأبو بكر الشافعي في "الغيلانيات" (634) ، ومن طريقه عبد الغني المقدسي في "الأمر بالمعروف" (12) ، والطبراني في "الكبير" (14351) ، وفي "مكارم الأخلاق" (80) ، والخرائطي في "مساوئ الأخلاق" (617) ، وأبو الشيخ الأصبهاني في "جزء ما رواه أبو الزبير عن غير جابر" (16) (18) (20) ، وابن أبي الدنيا في "الأمر بالمعروف" (3) ، وفي "العقوبات" (47) ، والعقيلي في "الضعفاء" (290/4) ، والترمذي في "العلل الكبير" (716) ، والنسائي في "الإغراب" (44) ، والشجري في "الأمالي الخميسية" (2595) ، وابن عدي في "الكامل" (501/4) (512/4) ، وعبد الغني المقدسي في "الأمر بالمعروف" (13).
*
*تنبيه: جاء عند الحاكم "محمد بن مسلم بن السائب" ، وهو خطأ ، صوابه "محمد بن مسلم بن تدرس" ، وهو أبو الزبير المكي.*
*جاء عند الخرائطي من رواية إسحاق بن يوسف الأزرق "عن سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو الْفُقَيْمِيِّ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو" ، وهذا خطأ نبّه عليه الإمام أحمد عند إخراجه لهذه الرواية ، جاء في "المسند" (389/11): ((قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ وَكَانَ فِي كِتَابِ أَبِي عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ فَضَرَبَ عَلَى الْحَسَنِ وَقَالَ عَنِ ابْنِ مُسْلِمٍ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ أَخْطَأَ الْأَزْرَقُ)).
*
*ورجّح الدارقطني ، والعقيلي ، والبزّار ، وابن عدي هذه الرواية.
*
*- ورواه النضر بن إسماعيل البجلي ، وعبيد الله بن عبد الله الربعي ، عنه ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ به.*
*أخرجه البزّار (2374) ، والطبراني (14314) ، والعقيلي في "الضعفاء" (290/4).
*
*والنضر بن إسماعيل ، قال الدارقطني: ((صالح)) ، وقال ابن عدي: ((أرجو أنه لا بأس به)) ، وقال أحمد: ((لَمْ يَكُنْ يَحْفَظُ الْإِسْنَادَ)) ، وقال أيضاً: ((قد كتبنا عنه ليس بقوى ، يعتبر بحديثه ، و لكن ما كان من رقائق)) ، وقال ابن معين: ((كَانَ ضَعِيفًا)) ، وفي رواية: ((ليس بشئ)) ، وقال أبو داود ، والساجي: ((تجىء عنه مناكير)) ، وقال أبو زرعة ، والنسائي: ((ليس بالقوى)) ، وقال يعقوب بن سفيان: ((ضعيف)) ، وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم: ((ليس بالقوي عندهم)) ، وقال ابن حبان: ((كَانَ مِمَّن فحش خَطؤُهُ وَكثر وهمه اسْتحق التّرْك من أَجله)).*
*وعبيد الله الربعي ، ذكره الذهبي في "الكنى" (95/2) وقال: ((أبو المقرن...شيخ لمحمد بن المثني الزَّمِن)). قلت: مجهول الحال.
*
*- ورواه أبو شهاب الحناط ، عنه ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ به.*
*أخرجه أبو الشيخ الأصبهاني في "جزء ما رواه أبو الزبير عن غير جابر" (63) ، والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (7141) ، وفي "السنن الكبرى" (11518) ، وابن عدي في "الكامل" (289/7).*
*
قال ابن عدي: ((وهذا مرسل لأن عَمْرو لم يلق عَبد اللَّه بْن عَمْرو)).*
*وأبو شهاب الحناط ، قال يحيي بن سعيد القطان: ((لم يكن بالحافظ)) ، وقال النسائي: ((ليس بالقوى)) ، وقال يعقوب بن شيبة: ((كان ثقة ، كثير الحديث ، و كان رجلا صالحا ، لم يكن بالمتين ، و قد تكلموا فى حفظه)) ، وقال الساجي ، والأزدي: ((صدوق يهم فى حديثه)) ، وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم: ((ليس بالحافظ عندهم)) ، وقال الذهبي: ((صدوق في حفظه شيء)) ، ووثّقه أحمد ، وابن معين ، والدارقطني ، والعجلي ، وغيرهم.
*
*- ورواه سنان بن هارون ، واختُلف عليه:*
*-- فرواه زكريا بن يحيي بن صبيح ، عنه ، عن الحسن بن عمرو ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ به.*
*أخرجه الطبراني في "الأوسط" (7825) ، وابن عدي في "لكامل" (500/4) (512/4).*
*قال الطبراني: ((لَمْ يَرْوِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ إِلَّا سِنَانٌ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ: زَحْمَوَيْهِ)).*
*وقال ابن عدي: ((لا نعرفه إلاَّ من حديث سنان، وأَبُو الزبير لا يروي هذا عن جابر إنما يرويه عن عَبد اللَّه بْن عَمْرو)).*
*وقال أيضاً: ((وهذا الحديث هكذا يُروى عن الحسن بْنِ عَمْرو، عَن أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ عَنْ عَبد اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرو، ومَنْ قَالَ عن جابر فقد أغرب)).
*
*-- ورواه أبو نعيم ، عنه ، عن الحسن بن عمرو ، عن أبي الزبير ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ به.*
*أخرجه العقيلي في "الضعفاء" (290/4) ، وجاء فيه "سفيان" بدلاً من "سنان" ، وهو خطأ أو تصحيف.*
*
وسنان بن هارون ، قال أبو داود: ((ليس بشئ)) ، وقال النسائي: ((ضعيف)) ، وقال أبو حاتم: ((شيخ)) ، وقال الساجي: ((ضعيف ، منكر الأحاديث)) ، وقال ابن حبان: ((مُنكر الْحَدِيث جدا يروي الْمَنَاكِير عَن الْمَشَاهِير)).
*
*[سماع أبي الزبير من عبد الله بن عمرو]*
*قال الترمذي في "العلل" (ص382): ((سَأَلْتُ مُحَمَّدًا عَنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ قُلْتُ لَهُ: أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ سَمِعَ مِنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو؟ قَالَ: قَدْ رَوَى عَنْهُ , وَلَا أَعْرِفُ لَهُ سَمَاعًا مِنْهُ)).*
*وقال ابن معين: ((أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ ، وَلَمْ يَرَهُ)).*
*انظر "تاريخ ابن معين - رواية الدوري" (135/3) ، "السنن الكبرى" للبيهقي (11517) ، "الكامل" لابن عدي (288/7).*
*وقال ابن أبي حاتم في "المراسيل" (711): ((سَأَلْتُ أَبِي عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو فَقَالَ هُوَ مُرْسَلٌ ، لَمْ يَلْقَ أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَمْرٍو)).*
*وقال ابن عدي في "الكامل" (512/4): ((وأَبُو الزبير عن عَبد اللَّه بْن عَمْرو يكون مرسلا)).*
*وقال البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (45/10): ((مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ هَذَا هُوَ أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ الْمَكِّيُّ، وَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ، كَذَا قَالَ يَحْيَى بْنُ مَعِينٍ وَغَيْرُهُ)).
*
*قلت: الصواب رواية الثوري ، ومن تابعه ، وهي معلولة بالإنقطاع كما ذكر غير واحد من العلماء ، والله أعلم.
*
*[حديث أسعد بن عبد الله الخزاعي]*
*أخرج الحاكم في "تاريخه" كما في "إتحاف المهرة" (352/1) ، وفي "الإصابة" (210/1) ، ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (356/22) عن خلف بن محمد البخاري نا أبو عمران موسى بن أفلح البخاري نا سعيد بن سلم بن قتيبة بن مسلم ، عن جَعْفَرُ بْنُ لاهِزِ بْنِ قُرَيْطٍ، عن سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ كَثِيرٍ الْخُزَاعِيِّ، وَهُوَ جَدُّ جَعْفَرٍ أَبُو أُمِّهِ، عن أَبِيهِ كَثِيرٍ، عن أَبِيهِ أَسْعَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ أَفْصَى الْخُزَاعِيِّ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أَحَبُّ الأَدْيَانِ إِلَى اللَّهِ الْحَنَيفِيَّةُ السَّمَحَةُ، وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ أُمَّتِي لا يَقُولُونَ لِلظَّالِمِ: أَنْتَ ظَالِمٌ، فَقَدْ *تُوُدِّعَ مِنْهُمْ.
*
*وخلف بن محمد البخاري ، قال الخليلي في "الإرشاد" (972/3): ((كَانَ لَهُ حِفْظٌ، وَمَعْرِفَةٌ، وَهُو ضَعِيفٌ جِدًّا، رَوَى فِي الْأَبْوَابِ تَرَاجِمَ لَا يُتَابَعُ عَلَيْهَا، وَكَذَلِكَ مُتُونًا لَا تُعْرَفُ. سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ أَبِي زُرْعَةَ، وَالْحَاكِمَ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَافِظَيْنِ يَقُولَانِ: كَتَبْنَا عَنْهُ الْكَثِيرَ وَنَبْرَأُ مِنْ عُهْدَتِهِ، وَإِنَّمَا كَتَبْنَا عَنْهُ لِلِاعْتِبَارِ)) ، وقال السمعاني في "الأنساب" (251/5): ((كان مكثرا من الحديث من غير أن رحل في طلبه، وكان بندارا لحديث البخاريين، وقيل إنه لم يكن بموثوق به، تكلم فيه أبو سعد الإدريسي الحافظ)).*
*وجعفر بن لاهز ، وكثير بن أمية ، لم أجدهما.
*
*وأخرج ابن الأثير في "أسد الغابة" (207/1) عن أَبي مُوسَى، أخبرنا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْحَدَّادُ، إِذْنًا، أخبرنا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْغَفَّارِ، أخبرنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ، أخبرنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَاكِمُ، أَخْبَرَنِي جَعْفَرُ بْنُ لاهِزِ بْنِ قُرَيْطٍ، عن سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ كَثِيرٍ الْخُزَاعِيِّ، وَهُوَ جَدُّ جَعْفَرٍ أَبُو أُمِّهِ، عن أَبِيهِ كَثِيرٍ، عن أَبِيهِ أَسْعَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ أَفْصَى الْخُزَاعِيِّ به.*
*قال ابن الأثير: ((فِي هَذَا الإِسْنَادِ عِنْدِي نَظَرٌ، لأَنَّ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنَ كَثِيرٍ هُوَ مِنْ نُقَبَاءِ بَنِي الْعَبَّاسِ، قَتَلَهُ أَبُو مُسْلِمٍ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ سَنَةَ اثْنَتَيْنِ وَثَلاثِينَ وَمِائَةٍ، فَكَيْفَ يَلْحَقُ الْحَاكِمُ ابْنَهُ جَعْفرًا حَتَّى يَرْوِي عَنْهُ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ)).*
*وتعقّبه ابن حجر في "الإصابة" (210/1) ، فقال: ((وقد ذكره أبو موسى في الذّيل، ومن طريقه ابن الأثير فأسقطا من بين الحاكم وجعفر، وهو وهم فاحش)).
*
*[حديث جابر بن عبد الله]*
*أخرج العقيلي في "الضعفاء" (303/2) عن أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم المروزي ، وابن طولون في "الأربعين" (ص60) ، وعبد الغني المقدسي في "الأمر بالمعروف" (58) عن أحمد بن بشر المرثدي ، كلاهما عن جَعْفَرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ فُلَيْحٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ، عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِذَا أُمَّتِي أَبَتْ أَنْ يَظْلِمَ ظَالِمُوهَا تَوَدَّعَ اللَّهُ مِنْهَا، وَإِذَا أُمَّتِي تَوَاكَلَتِ الْأَمْرَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ، مَنَعَهَا اللَّهُ مَنْفَعَةَ الْوَحْيِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَإِذَا أُمَّتِي سَبَّبَتْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا سَقَطَتْ مِنْ عَيْنِ اللَّهِ، فَكَيْفَ بِكُمْ إِذَا لَمْ يَرْأَفِ اللَّهُ بِكُمْ وَلَمْ يَرْحَمْكُمْ؟» قَالُوا: وَكَائِنٌ ذَلِكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: «إِي وَالَّذِي بَعَثَ مُحَمَّدًا بِالْحَقِّ، إِذَا اسْتُعْمِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ شِرَارُكُمْ، فَقَدْ تَخَلَّى اللَّهُ مِنْكُمْ»
**هذا لفظ أحمد المروزي ، ولفظ أحمد المرثدي " إِذَا أُمَّتِي تَرَكَتِ الْأَمْرَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ، مَنَعَهَا اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى مَنْفَعَةَ الْوَحْيِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، فَكَيْفَ بِكُمْ إِذَا لَمْ يَرْأَفِ اللَّهُ بِكُمْ وَيَرْحَمْكُمْ؟ ، قَالُوا: وَكَائِنٌ ذَلِكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ ، قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي بَعَثَ مُحَمَّدًا بِالْحَقِّ نَبِيًّا إِذَا اسْتُعْمِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ شِرَارُكُمْ، فَقَدْ تَبَرَّأَ اللَّهُ مِنْكُمْ "
*
*وعبد الله بن محمد بن المنكدر ، أخرج العقيلي هذا الحديث  في ترجمة ، وقال: ((لَا يُتَابَعُ عَلَيْهِ، وَلَا يُعْرَفُ إِلَّا بِهِ)).*
*وقال الذهبي في "الميزان" (508/2): ((فيه جهالة ، وأتى بخبر منكر، ساقه العقيلي)) ، وقال في "الضعفاء" (2322): ((لا يُعرف)).*
*وجعفر بن أحمد بن فليح ، لم أجده.*
*والمنكدر بن محمد ، ضعيف.
*
*والراجح أن الحديث لا يثبت ، والله أعلم.*

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (45/10): قَالَ أَحْمَدُ: وَالْمَعْنَى فِي هَذَا: ((أَنَّهُمْ إِذَا خَافُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فَتَرَكُوهُ كَانُوا مِمَّا هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ، وَأَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ، وَالْعَمَلِ أَخْوَفَ، وَكَانُوا إِلَى أَنْ يَدَعُوا جِهَادَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ خَوْفًا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ، وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ أَقْرَبَ، وَإِذَا صَارُوا كَذَلِكَ فَقَدْ تُوُدِّعَ مِنْهُمْ، وَاسْتَوَى وُجُودُهُمْ وَعَدَمُهُمْ)).

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> قال البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (45/10): قَالَ أَحْمَدُ: .


البيهقي هو أحمد بن الحسين بن علي بن موسى الخراساني البيهقي.
فكثيرا ما يقول الناسخ قال الشيخ أحمد ويقصد به الإمام البيهقي.
فينتبه.
بارك الله فيك.

----------

